# Pleco attaching to the heater



## Jobrien323 (Jan 19, 2005)

I just picked up my first pleco ever. (Not sure what species, I'll snap a picture tonight and attach it)

He has a habit of attaching himself to the heater... he's not there constantly, as he moves around the tank frequently. However, I am a bit concerned this may be harmfull to him.

Is this indicative of him being cold? I keep the tank around 76 - 78 degrees constantly


----------



## gate113 (Jan 31, 2005)

Would anybody know the answer to this? I am starting to have some algae and now would like to buy a pleco, and i have some algae growing on the clip that holds the heater. Would like to know if this is safe. My water stays usually around 78-79 degrees


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Algae eating plecos will dine on the algae on heaters. Mine all do and I have never seen one with blistered lips.

Just call it hotlips......


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

What kind od pleco are you looking to get? What size tanks? Most plecos aren't suitable for smaller tanks.


----------



## gate113 (Jan 31, 2005)

16ft bow front tank. Is that ok for one of those ruubernose tip plecos?


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

:shock: 


*A 16 FOOT bow front tank!!!!*


HOLY crow that's a *HUGE* tank.


got any PIC's??


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

I had a problem with my plecos attaching to the heater. Give them some caves (or driftwood/bogwood) to hide in, and they'll leave the heater immediately. You can also turn the heater horizontally. and off of the bottom if you are using a submersible heater with suction cups. That seems to help as well. I haven't seen any adverse affects (in my tanks) from them staying on the heater. But I have heard of others having problems. Why take a chance? 
A 16 foot bow front tank??? I'm sure that was a typo!


----------



## Jobrien323 (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks for the advice!!

I've been looking for some driftwood, but haven't found any I like for my tank. I just put a terracota pot on it's side in there for him as a temporary condo


----------



## Teelie (Feb 13, 2005)

iIt must be 16 inches. I don't think you can make a 16 foot bowfront. Anyhow, most Plecos aren't even true algae eaters. They're ominvores. Bristlenose Plecos are one of the few smaller Plecos who do eat algae however. Rubberlips (not Rubber) Plecos as well.


----------

